# Eukanuba Premium Performance 30/20 Name Change.



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

After being told by all of the local Eukanuba Dealers that Premium Performance 30/20 has been discontinued, I called Eukanuba for information.

I was told that it is undergoing a bag/name change, and the former UPC is in fact discontinued.

The new name for Premium Performance 30/20 is going to be *Premium Resilience 30/20*. And it is the exact same formula as before. There are no formula changes.

In the meantime, you could have a lot of trouble finding Euk 30/20. 
There is none in stock locally, and I'm going to have to order it online.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Great, almost out, had to buy a 33 LB bag at Pets Mart for $57, might be time to change to Pro Plan Performance


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Euk seems to change "names" on the bag frequently.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

EdA said:


> Great, almost out, had to buy a 33 LB bag at Pets Mart for $57, might be time to change to Pro Plan Performance




I just made the change myself. Didnt want to but they drove me to it. So far PP is working out ok.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

You folks your dog will love PP 30/20. Have been using it 12 ys and no problems. PP had name and bag changes but they have done a good job marketing. My last bag was on sale at Pet Supplies Plus for around $40 so I grabbed a bag. I don't like to keep alot around as these are big bags with long expiry dates. Good luck.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

EdA said:


> Great, almost out, had to buy a 33 LB bag at Pets Mart for $57, might be time to change to Pro Plan Performance


Dr. Ed you may try out victor 30/20. a year and half ago when i switched no one had ever heard of it. then 2 weeks ago while at Red River talk of dog food eventually came up and alot more of you texas FT boys are making the switch. even one of the "big" texas pros is giving it a try. cant beat the price at $29 (wholesale) or $32-33 (retail) for a _40lb bag_. no corn, soy, wheat, or gluten in all their formulas. most of the pros i know are feeding either the "teal" bag 30/20 or the "purple" bag 26/18

plus i know how you texas guys like texas products...made in mt. pleasant, tx 

http://www.victordogfood.com/


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

EdA said:


> Great, almost out, had to buy a 33 LB bag at Pets Mart for $57, might be time to change to Pro Plan Performance


Yep. Same here. I'm going to take a look at Victor.


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

copterdoc said:


> After being told by all of the local Eukanuba Dealers that Premium Performance 30/20 has been discontinued, I called Eukanuba for information.
> 
> I was told that it is undergoing a bag/name change, and the former UPC is in fact discontinued.
> 
> ...


I have had trouble buying any for the past month. I just yesterday received 20 of the new bags and they are labeled as Performance. Another nice surprise was the 33lb bags that that I ordered and paid for are now 29lb bags.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Marketing scam, Coke comes out with a new flavor and you can bet your ass Pepsi will shortly.

As far as Victor, you buy hamburger you pay hamburger price, you buy prime rib you pay prime rib price, QUALITY ingredients cost no way around that.


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

y_ou are right I have read that Euk is going down to a 29 lb bag and you can be sure that the price will not go down. This seems to be a yearly marketing ploy. How small a bag can they get down to. 
Don't tell me that costs have gone up that much in the last year. I understand it when grain prices soared 3 or 4 years ago that they had to recoup some of that but feed costs are down if anything this year.

I really like EUK and its not a big deal when you are feeding one or two dogs but when you have 6 or 8 or more it really makes a substantial cost increase that cant be ignored. And I don't believe that Euk's sponsorship of retriever sport is a strong as it was. They were not in attendance at the National Championships this past year.
Straw that broke the camels back??


Mark
_


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Mark said:


> _
> And I don't believe that Euk's sponsorship of retriever sport is a strong as it was. They were not in attendance at the National Championships this past year.
> Straw that broke the camels back??
> Mark
> _


That is certainly a consideration for me, I have been feeding Eukanuba Premium Performance more than 25 years but this may be that proverbial straw.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

So even by the pallet, you can't get the 44# bags now? 
I just had friends pick up 10 - 44# bags of the Euk LBP from the big dog show in Portland in January. $42 ea if you were buying 3 or more.... I can't remember if they had the 30/20 on the price list or not but prices were all very good.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Marketing scam, Coke comes out with a new flavor and you can bet your ass Pepsi will shortly.
> 
> As far as Victor, you buy hamburger you pay hamburger price, you buy prime rib you pay prime rib price, QUALITY ingredients cost no way around that.


dont you mean pay corn and chicken by product prices get corn and chicken by product,
pay for no corn, soy, wheat, gluten and get no corn, soy, wheat, gluten?


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

EdA said:


> That is certainly a consideration for me, I have been feeding Eukanuba Premium Performance more than 25 years but this may be that proverbial straw.


Ed, please let me know what you go to.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

We just finished up our last bag of Euk. Switched to Victor and have not noticed any difference in stool amounts and dogs are both doing great on it. $32 for a 40 pound bag is pretty dang nice. 



DRAKEHAVEN said:


> As far as Victor, you buy hamburger you pay hamburger price, you buy prime rib you pay prime rib price, QUALITY ingredients cost no way around that.


I'm curious as to where you are getting that Euk uses better quality ingredients than Victor. Everything I've seen says the opposite.


----------



## waycool (Jan 23, 2014)

Lol @Euk........ good food.... but not THAT good &#55357;&#56841; fed them all before there were specialty foods..... Euk ain't gonna happen.... course now I have a whopping three dogs instead of 10 or more.... I may try Victor though so thanks for that.... 

Yes you're right I contributed nothing &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

I switched from Euk to the Victors Performance Blend 26/18. 4 Dogs on it and they are all doing well on it.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

This might be the last straw for me too.
It sucks that the company has taken this line. But, when it gets this bad you pretty much have to blow the whistle and handle.

It's a shame. I really like how my dogs do on Euk 30/20.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

After seeing this thread Wednesday, I went to my local Petsmart and they still had 2 bags of the "old" 30/20 in 33 lb. bags. I almost bought them both but I still had almost a month's supply (for my 1 dog) at home so I just bought 1 of them and left 1 for someone else. I'm not very excited about the prospect of finding another food and I'm especially not excited about having to do it suddenly because I cannot find my old food and cannot make a gradual transition that is easier on my dog.


----------



## shooter45 (Sep 17, 2010)

they priced themselves right out of my kennel i know use victor better food noticed shinier coats and less poop also cheaper


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ironically, about 5 hours after Copterdoc started this thread, I took the final scoops out of our Euk PP bin. It is now empty and we've transitioned all 4 of our dogs over to Dr. Tim's Pursuit 30/20. 

We also have a foster mom and her puppy and they're on Dr. Tim's as well.

Chris


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

achiro said:


> We just finished up our last bag of Euk. Switched to Victor and have not noticed any difference in stool amounts and dogs are both doing great on it. $32 for a 40 pound bag is pretty dang nice.
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to where you are getting that Euk uses better quality ingredients than Victor. Everything I've seen says the opposite.


Chicken vs beef meal, pork meal, guess it comes down to understanding the definition of each. That and I have spoke to the nutritionist at enough dog food companies including Euk. Don't even feed Euk anymore, so I'm not going to bat for them. 
Just think I would put my chips on the buying power of proctor gamble in the market place vs (skips my mind at the moment) whoever Victors parent company is.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

achiro said:


> We just finished up our last bag of Euk. Switched to Victor and have not noticed any difference in stool amounts and dogs are both doing great on it. $32 for a 40 pound bag is pretty dang nice.
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to where you are getting that Euk uses better quality ingredients than Victor. Everything I've seen says the opposite.


Most animal proteins found in Pet Food in the USA are remnants of the meat packing industry and the resulting renderer's found near by.. The real issue is ASH content and the speed of cooking and if the proteins are coming from animal vs plant matter. What percentage. One is more likely to get better performance and recovery from Dr. Tim's or Victor. 

Profit driven corporations want more profit every year, the only way with pet food is to raise prices per pound, or cut quality of ingredients and the cooking time. This is why Iams/ Euk/ and Natura have suffered so many recalls recently. Quality is way down, but I suspect profits for P&G is way up. 

Dr. Tim has had Ohio Pet make his food to his formulations. He has a real Vet practice for his first job. He sled dog races and saw a need for better food. Victor is a small family run operation in Texas. They make their own food as well as co packing others like Nature's Logic.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

.44 magnum said:


> Most animal proteins found in Pet Food in the USA are remnants of the meat packing industry and the resulting renderer's found near by.. The real issue is ASH content and the speed of cooking and if the proteins are coming from animal vs plant matter. What percentage. One is more likely to get better performance and recovery from Dr. Tim's or Victor.
> 
> Profit driven corporations want more profit every year, the only way with pet food is to raise prices per pound, or cut quality of ingredients and the cooking time. This is why Iams/ Euk/ and Natura have suffered so many recalls recently. Quality is way down, but I suspect profits for P&G is way up.
> 
> Dr. Tim has had Ohio Pet make his food to his formulations. He has a real Vet practice for his first job. He sled dog races and saw a need for better food. Victor is a small family run operation in Texas. They make their own food as well as co packing others like Nature's Logic.


Im not gonna disagree with this. I have not fed Euk in a long while, so maybe I should not give my 2cents worth. Currently 2 dogs on Dr. Tim's The rest on PPP. Its a hosed up complex situation, but basically its not rocket surgery, its feeding a dog. The best possible food is just that food ! Not a nutritional package in kibble form. My grandmother had a Benji lookalike mutt that lived to be 18 eating not but leftover people food and Gaines Burgers with Liva Snaps for treats, so go figure !


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Availability is a HUGE consideration for me. I have always had my dogs on Euk, but in some places it was hard to find. We are doing another cross country trip this year, so I need to find out what is more readily available so I don't have to keep switching the dogs' diet. Are Dr. Tims or Victor available in PetSmarts, etc? Also, I hate to leave Euk because it is the only one that keeps my older dog's teeth in decent shape.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Chicken vs beef meal, pork meal, guess it comes down to understanding the definition of each. That and I have spoke to the nutritionist at enough dog food companies including Euk. Don't even feed Euk anymore, so I'm not going to bat for them.
> Just think I would put my chips on the buying power of proctor gamble in the market place vs (skips my mind at the moment) whoever Victors parent company is.


the correct ingredient comparison per the bags would be

chicken by-product meal vs beef meal, chicken meal, chicken fat, pork meal (in order). and like someone else said victor has no parent company they are a family business. all big dog food brands are made in the same factories. theres no specialized factory for each brand. so for all you know Euk, dog chow, PPP, and nature are all made in the same factory with the same equipment just change the ingredients per the recipe. when diamond had a recall all the foods made in that factory had to recall. not the case with victor (who i might add has never had a recall)

2tall: enter your zip codes you frequent most here http://www.victordogfood.com victor won't be found in mega marts but lots of feed stores (farmers co-ops and the like) have it


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

I know a pro who switched to Loyall by Nutrena. Anyone tried it?


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.corporationwiki.com/Texas/Mount-Pleasant/mid-america-holdings-llc/36657885.aspx


----------



## Andy Buck (Feb 27, 2007)

I tried loyall performance 4 dogs all had to double the amount I was feeding to maintain weight coats looked terrible and shedding was terrible


----------



## Andy Buck (Feb 27, 2007)

personal opinion but in my line of work if part number or packaging changed so does product dont be fooled


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm going to try this one: http://kineticdogfood.com/


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I have not seen this at all and I'm feeding 9 dogs. I fed PPP for 25 yrs and they got way to expensive for me. I switched to Loyall Professional 31/20 about 5 months ago and dogs look great and doing great on it. Very happy with Loyall plus it's almost $20 cheaper than PPP and a little bigger bag.







Andy Buck said:


> I tried loyall performance 4 dogs all had to double the amount I was feeding to maintain weight coats looked terrible and shedding was terrible


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

What is PPP?


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

Purina ProPlan Performance. Probably the most fed dog food to FT and HT dogs.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Gerald Kelley said:


> Purina ProPlan Performance. Probably the most fed dog food to FT and HT dogs.


 Yeah, that's what I thought it was.

But, that's not what I think Labman was talking about, since Purina and Eukanuba are two completely different companies.


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

I would be that is what he was talking about. They lost a lot of busniss with price increase and bags downsizing. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Dental care will be the reason I stick with Eukanuba.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I have had so many dog food questions and so dug deep after employees at PetCo told me to my face that Euk and Purina were a waste of money!! That just flew in my face so I have been reading up and would like to share some of what I have found for anyone interested.

1. FACT - Contrary to popular belief, the ingredients list actually tells very little about the nutritional value of the food and bay be used primarily to appeal to consumers. Pets require nutrients, not ingredients: a diet full of great sounding ingredients can be less nutritious than a diet containing ingredients that, at least to us, sound less appealing. A pet diet made of chicken breast, peas and white potato may sound like something we would eat but that doesn't make it healthier or higher quality than a diet containing pork liver, corn flour and fish meal. There can also be a big difference in quality and nutrition between 2 diets that have very similar ingredients - not all chicken is the same quality. According to the government regulatory agency AAFCO - ingredients must be listed in decending order by weight INCLUDING WATER WEIGHT). Therefore ingredients listed at the top of the list, typically the main proteins, carbohydrates and fat sources - are present in higher amounts by weight than the food items at the bottom. Because water is listed in the weight, food items like meat and vegetables will be listed higher than similar amounts of dry ingredients even though they may contribute fewer nutrients to the overall diet. So, just because chicken or lamb or duck is the first ingredient doesn't mean that food has more of that meat than one that has chicken meal or lamb meal a little farther down on the list. 

FACT The AAFCO also provides regulatory definitions that must be adhered to by manufacturer for almost all pet food ingredients. These definitions define what an ingredient can and cannot include. An example of this follows; The AAFCO definition of meat by-products allows this ingredient to include organs and bone but NOT intestinal contents, hair, horns, teeth or hooves. Despite being clearly defined, a quick internet search will find multiple websites falsely stating that meat by-products contain hooves, horn and feces. Chicken is 70% moisture while chicken meal is 10% moisture so chicken will be much higher on the ingredient list than chicken meal, even if both ingredients are providing the same amount of actual chicken.

FACT - Marketing pet food as containing "human grade ingredients" is becoming commonplace. While appealing to many pet owners, it is important to be aware that the term "human grade" has no legal definition and is used primarily for marketing purposes. Foods, typically meats, are labeled either as " EDIBLE" or "INEDIBLE, NOT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION." Therefore, meats used in pet foods must be labeled as "inedible, not for human consumption" regardless o9f the source or quality of the meat. The only way to make a pet food with ingredients deemed "edible" is to never let the meat leave the human food chain and actually manufacture the food in a human food facility and transport it using human food trucks. So, just because a pet food isn't marketed as being "human grade" does not mean that the ingredients are poor quality.

FACT: Grain Free Diets- An Alternative option but don't dismiss the grains. Unfortunately there is a lot of misinformation being propagated regarding grains in pet foods. Contrary to popular belief, grain free diets do not offer health benefits over a diet that contains grains, and each diet should be assessed based on its overall nutrient profile rather than individual ingredients. Regardless of whether an animal is a dog or a cat, its body does not treat grains differently from other sources of carbohydrates - the body recognizes food by the nutrients it provides, not by whether the source is grain, potato or apple. Grains can be important sources of fiber, essential fatty acids and other nutrients and also serve an important purpose by decreasing the total fat and calories in a diet. Some manufacturers suggest that grains are used as " cheap fillers."However, grains contain protein and many important vitamins and minerals so, in fact, are used to provide nutritional value, not just " empty calories."

There is so much more to dog food. I realize that I am just touching the tip of the questions and answers. I am going to learn as much as I can to provide my dogs the best that I can offer them and still be able to afford to feed.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Gwen, Great post!!! Thanks, Harry


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Last Frontier Labs said:


> Dental care will be the reason I stick with Eukanuba.


What you talking about Willis.....


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

It is my understanding Eukanuba is for sale...if not already sold.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

kjrice said:


> It is my understanding Eukanuba is for sale...if not already sold.


P&G has definitely explored selling its pet foods (Iams, Eukanuba and Natura, which makes Innova and California Natural, among others). At the end of last year, there was talk that they would sell the division to Del Monte, which sold off its people food stuff to focus on the pet foods (meow mix, milk bone, Kibbles n Bits). The deal would make sense for Del Monte, which if it bought P&G Pet Care, it would pass Mars (Pedigree, Nutro, Royal Canin) to be second behind Nestle (which owns Purina). However, nothing has happened to date. P&G still owns the brand and, as a public company, would announce any sale. Clearly it is non-core as it moved it all into its global fabric and home care segment when it used to be its own segment.


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

Euk has gone downhill and become more & more expensive IMHO.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Perhaps my last order of Euk Premium Performance arrived, three 29 LB bags at or similar in cost to the 44 LB bags I used to get.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Perhaps my last order of Euk Premium Performance arrived, three 29 LB bags at or similar in cost to the 44 LB bags I used to get.


Interesting comments Ed. I'm getting some PM and emails about Dr. Tim's and my personal switch.

I totally grasp the $/lb increase over the years. I want premium dog food manufacturers to be profitable, as that fuels the rest of it : Quality Control, Conformance to Standard, Overall product integrity. What really irks me is the package size reduction.

I just got *sick and tired* of driving 45 minutes to the PetSmart round trip, only to find, among the dozen different Euk/Iams grades on the shelf, that there are only 3 bags of Euk PP stocked on shelf - AFTER the delivery arrives. That's if I get there right after the truck arrives and before my competition buys some up. This used to mean I'd buy up all 120 lbs, if they had it, just so I could feed my 4 dogs (or more if we have a foster crew in the garage) for a while. At the new package size, this is 87 total lbs, if I buy up all they have. And usually, there are not 3 bags on the shelf. Sometimes zero!

The logistics just got to me. 

I fed Euk PP regularly since 1987. 

If anyone from Euk still reads RTF - please advise that the retriever market, in this guy's opinion, needs a 40 lb (or 44) package! This whole idea of Petsmart putting 3 bags on the newly stocked shelf at 29 lb each is a huge anti-seller.

Chris


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Well -this is not an advertisement- but I have stayed w/Purina Pro Plan since 1978 all over the entire US for all my dogs. I have never been disappointed w/quality . stools , etc. I made one foray in 1991-1992 w/ a local Midwest brand called "Tuffys" which worked well but was sold to Starkist (tuna guys) and I went back to Purina. In 1993 PPP was costing me 28 cents a pound and I just paid $1.08 w/o tax and $8 off per bag on sale. Transportation , manufacture, ingredient costs , marketing , inflation all led to a very sizeable cost reality. Does your vet/food seller ask you do you have a smart dog ?No. So if you have dogs you must figure maintenance costs as a part of this insane hobby.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

With all the recent activity about which dog food to feed, I've come to the conclusion that I'm not changing. My four dogs have thrived with the 30/20 Power Formula made by Eagle Pack. Finding an easy way to purchase it was solved about a year ago. 

*Forty* pound bags are delivered right to my door on a regular schedule by Amazon and there are no shipping and tax charges. Using Amazon's subscription option, the final cost is $48 per bag which is considerably lower than what it would cost to drive to the nearest source (and pay taxes). Another perk is I only have to handle bags once. In addition, Eagle Pack sends a free bag coupon for every twelve purchased. This translates to a final cost of about $44. 

I should mention that Eagle Pack recently sent out an info-mail stating the sled dog team finishing second in the Iditerod was using Eagle Pack (if that is important).


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Interesting comments Ed. I'm getting some PM and emails about Dr. Tim's and my personal switch.
> 
> I totally grasp the $/lb increase over the years. I want premium dog food manufacturers to be profitable, as that fuels the rest of it : Quality Control, Conformance to Standard, Overall product integrity. What really irks me is the package size reduction.
> 
> ...


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

John H. that is always been the best tack -buy in pallet size and share the costs. The trouble is a lot of people w/one dog don't like buying ahead or ?. So they pay premium stocking prices.


----------

